# Coyotes



## lupinfarm (Jan 29, 2010)

My neighbour just told me that he saw a coyote coming from by our place, this wouldn't ordinarily bother me since all the small animals get locked up at night and the coyotes normally hang out and cause trouble in the field to the left of our property. I know it's not coyotes bothering my horses, its a couple of dogs but he's convinced that he's known many horses to be taken down by coyotes, yet my horses have been here over a year and the coyotes get close but they're usually too busy messing about with smaller animals like cats to be bothered with animals. And I can tell you, there are plenty-o-cats lol.

This sucks, but our horses are pastured and I've never had a problem with pasturing and coyotes.. once we had a scare about cougars and a flighty TB mare but that was it. Even when Pal lived out on 500 acres we didn't worry. Gee, and now I don't even wanna go down to the field in the car cause I'd have to get out and do night check and I know coyotes are a big threat to humans.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh geez, I did some reading and full grown horses don't have too much to worry about when it comes to coyotes, as I suspected. I left the barn lights on anyway  Perhaps tomorrow I'll leave the radio on down there loud enough to be heard outside the barn.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 30, 2010)

Around here we don't have to worry about large animals and coyotes.  They don't bother the horses, cows, etc.  I get a bit edgy when babies are on the ground, though.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah, thats what I said to my neighbour but he doesn't believe me! I think a lot of farmers here are confusing coyotes with coydogs. Coydogs *will* attack a foal, or sick horse, and definitely sheep and goats in a *pack* whereas coyotes tend to roam solo or in 3s or 4s, not really a pack and they're usually yougens' in the small packs.

Since I don't have any foals or ill horses, and my goats and other small livestock are locked up tight at night -- I don't think I have much to worry about... the coyote may have been up here dispatching my enormous barn squirrel, and I'll applaude him if he did, or taking down a few feral cats.


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Jan 30, 2010)

We have coyotes on our property. They have run deer through our front yard many nights. We have been keeping a close eye on their tracks...they had a litter this fall....oh how nice....NOT! So I am on full alert with our goats, kidding season coming up and a new horse coming onto the property in a few weeks.
I read that the sound of a barking dog will keep the coyotes away. I have lots of dogs on our property from my boarding a grooming and lots and lots of barking. 
What do you thinkl? Any truth to that?


----------



## lilhill (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't think you'd have anything to worry about with the horse.  I'd just keep an eye on the baby goats if they are out at night.  If they are kept penned up, then you shouldn't have anything to worry about there either.

Usually barking dogs will hold them at bay.  They want prey that is easier to take without any distractions.  At least that seems to be the norm around here.


----------



## LauraM (Jan 30, 2010)

We have a lot of coyotes around here and the horses are not any more bothered by them then they are any dog they see walking around.   

I've actually had more problems with domestic dogs (feral or not) bothering horses than I've ever had with coyotes.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 30, 2010)

LauraM said:
			
		

> We have a lot of coyotes around here and the horses are not any more bothered by them then they are any dog they see walking around.
> 
> I've actually had more problems with domestic dogs (feral or not) bothering horses than I've ever had with coyotes.


----------



## ducks4you (Jan 31, 2010)

We've always had a small coyote problem outside of our little town--I'm sure that's how we lost a few cats, anyway.  I pity the coyote that wanders INTO town, because me and most of my neighbors WILL shoot it.  We also have a very healthy deer population.  I know, because my DH hit one early in January.  This was the 2nd time he hit and deer and did NO damage to the car!!  He's developing quite a reputation.  In this instance a herd of 4 does ran across the road. DH braked and avoided the first 2, the last ran behind the car, the 3rd slipped on the road and slammed into the side of our SUV--not a dent.  We got a good look and how well-fed they were.  Must've been eating the corn that wasn't harvested last fall.
Anyway, my dogs have been growling and barking at night, so I think they hear them (coyotes, not deer.)


----------



## MrsCountryChick (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe a gelded guard Llama is in order? I'd Definitely Lock any babies up tight. & have some Real Secure fencing, especially for the wee ones. Good Luck!

My Favorite Guard Llama has done this Huge Deep Growl when we heard a NonDomestic dog howling. It's amazing what it sounded like,... imagine what it'd sound like if a large animal like a horse did a growl. He's an Amazing Guard!


----------



## lupinfarm (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I'm not at all concerned about the horses anymore. All my small livestock, goats included, gets locked up tight at night


----------



## michickenwrangler (Feb 1, 2010)

Coyotes will rarely attack a full grown healthy horse.

I do endurance riding and once on a solo conditioning ride, my mare Izzie and I were trotting down the trail when her head came up and she stopped. Loping up the trail toward us was a lone, rangy coyote. He stopped when he saw us, and he and Izzie stared at one another for a bit. Then Izzie tossed her head, snorted and pawed the ground as if to say "You want some of THIS?"

The coyote turned around and took off.

A friend of mine has an older Arabian gelding that will chase them out of the pasture.


----------

